# best time of day to take clen



## Tha Don (Jul 25, 2005)

for all those that have used clen, what time of day do you personally take your dose(s)? and why?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 25, 2005)

I usually take my entire daily dose first thing in the morning.  Since it has a half-life of 1.5 days, there really is no need to worry about your levels fading that much between doses.  Plus, if you split your dose up and take half of it later in the day, you might have trouble sleeping.

Exceptions to my dosing guidlines: if I am doing cardio first thing in the morning, I wait till after the cardio to take my dose so that my heartrate doesn't get alarmingly high.  Also, on the days that I do legs, I wait until after my workout to dose my clen.  You will have a horrible lift and feel weak and sick if you have clen going through your system when you do legs.  If my leg workout isn't until late in the day, I just skip my dose for that day.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 25, 2005)

O, and make sure you are drinking plenty of water and taking in a lot of extra potassium.  Clen drops your potassium levels to painfully low levels.


----------



## LAM (Jul 25, 2005)

at night before sleep.  won't interfere with workouts that way...


----------



## Tha Don (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks for the insight purdue, i couldn't imagine trying to do legs after taking clen, i took my first 20mcg this morning and haven't felt too good since (although feeling a lot better now than what i did earlier), if i'm working out first thing i think i will take my dose after my workout, if i'm working out late then i'll take my dose first thing, so i'll try to keep my doses away from my workouts, luckily i have a bottle of potassium lying around so i'll get on that too


----------



## Tha Don (Jul 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> at night before sleep.  won't interfere with workouts that way...


yo LAM

i know someone else who recommends this, i think it is something i may have to experiment with, as TBH after my dose this morning i just wanted to lie down and didn't feel like doing a lot, so taking my doses before bed might work for me, if i do have problems sleeping i will go back to the original plan though (first thing, or after workout)


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> at night before sleep.  won't interfere with workouts that way...


I believe the sarcasm meter was supposed to come up right about now.    At least I HOPE he was kidding...?


Do a search on clen.   I learned alot from this board.   Although not experienced myself a guy I know split his dose up 3 times, not taking ANY after about 2pm and it worked better for him than one big dose in the morning.


----------



## LAM (Jul 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yo LAM
> 
> i know someone else who recommends this, i think it is something i may have to experiment with, as TBH after my dose this morning i just wanted to lie down and didn't feel like doing a lot, so taking my doses before bed might work for me, if i do have problems sleeping i will go back to the original plan though (first thing, or after workout)



for me it's by far the best time to take clen.  for me clen has zero stimulatory effect, no problem with sleeping at all.  especially if it has keto in it


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 25, 2005)

Potassium tabs don't do shit.  They only have 3% of the RDA.  Eat 3 or 4 bananas or so a day and you should be fine.


----------

